# What is the right oven for me...



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm looking for the right type of oven ... convection, deck or conventional.

I'm planning to sell cupcakes, cheesecakes, cakes, cookies, laminated products and tarts/pies.

Which one is more suitable for me? Also what brands do you recommend for that type?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Deck, 10" crowns, two pan size double stacked.

Convections are workhorses, but results for cookies and tarts are less than perfect. Convections are pretty good for breads, but not for pasry.

With decks, you can control the top and bottom heat separately.  For a 5" individual quice, for example, you  can set th bottom heat on "3", and the top heat on "2" and you will have a crispy bottom crust, and a just-done top.

There is no fan to blow around, which means either lopsided mufins and cakes, or constant turning around.  Most of the N.American commercial convections only have the fan blowing in one direction, so there is a definate "hot zone" on the side that the fan blows out.  Also you will have to invest in rubber mats or constantly weigh down your silicone paper--the fan will wreak havoc if you don't. 

The only convections that I know of, that have the fan run in one direction, then stop, and then reverse are Rational and Bakbar.  Rational are obsecently expensive, and IMHO are bst used for catering.  Bakbar is a N.Z. division of Moffat.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Seem like deck type is the most suitable for my products... Is deck different from pizza oven or is it the same thing?

Decks take a while to heat up, right? But can i quickly change oven temp if I want it to go hotter or cooler in like 5 mins for the next type of products?

What are the recommended electric deck ovens brands out there?

I will mostly likely to stay away from moffat and bakbar lol ... I probably won't have the cash for it based on your "obscenely" comment


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Stay far, far, far away from deck pizza ovens, they only work well at temps above 450 F.

Decks or convections will take a bit of time to heat up, but decks do take a bit longer than convections

No, Bakbar is a division of Moffat, made in New Zealand, they aren't that pricey, just got a catalouge last week listing them at CDN $5,800.  Rational ovens are the obscenely expensive ones


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha I won't even look at pizza oven

That's not a bad price ... I googled the bakbar..is it turbofan associated with bakbar?

I know a lot of bakeries especially cupcakes/cakes places have those classic blodgett double ovens ... I'm somewhat not fan of it but they are ok for certain products. The one fan direction and different shelf in the oven have different heat zone is a bit of a pain


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blodgett had--or maybe still has- the best warranty on the doors.  This is the part on convection ovens that sees the most wear and tear. They're not a bad oven, but haven't really made any serious attempts to improve or re-design thier ovens in a loooong time.

If you've ever worked in a tiny kitchen, you'll know how easy a convection oven heats up a kitchen by just opening the doors.  Most convections take 5  18 x 26 trays, and the doors make up an entire wall of the oven.  When you open up the doors, you get a blast of hot air.  Do this 5 times in 10 minutes and the kitchen gets very toasty--not a nice thing in August.

Deck ovens have very small doors in relationship to the rest of the oven, and no blst of air when you open the door.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I used to work in a cake bakery a few ago years and I baked the cakes for the cake decorators and we use the blodgett oven ... Man! I do not like the heat blast every time I open it ... The summers was the worst

Does bakbar/turbofan have deck ovens? I looked at the pictures of it... It look more like the blodgett looks/structure except with the reverse fan feature


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anybody know this deck oven in this show? it doesn't look like a baxter


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nah, bakbar doesn't have a deck version.  The one diffrence with blodgett vs bakbar is that the bakbar oven is reversed--that is, you slide in an 18 x 26 pan in narrow-wise, not width-wise a'la blodgett and others.  The bakbar is a supermrket "bake-off"oven, and has a matching proofer available.  Makes for a smaller "footprint" and is highly desireable in supermarkets and malls.

Oven in the vid might be a Revent or Winkler-Wachtler,or a Dahlen.Start googling local bakery eqpt suppliers and see what they stock.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I will check out the local equipment stores.

In a nutshell ... Best type of oven for my situation in ranking is deck oven, conventional and convection


----------



## tadair (Oct 15, 2014)

I am purchasing a bakery that has a built in Revent single rack oven. Glass back built into the dining room wall. The previous owner was baking some bread and pastries. I will be doing the same but with the addition of cakes. I have been told that the Revent will not be good to bake cakes in. Does anyone have any advice? Do I need to purchase a separate oven for cake production? 

In my last shop, I had a Picard with 8 stone shelves that rotated around the interior. I had great success baking everything in it so I'm not really experienced in the Revent other than baking bread in one.


----------

